# GSD Male- 9 years old - Windsor, Ontario Canada -



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My friend who volunteers at the shelter in Windsor, Ontario Canada emailed me the following link:

http://windsorhumane.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=77&Itemid=57

Please, if someone can get this beautiful boy out of there... please do so.. if I had the funds to care for another dog right now I would take him in a heart beat, but I don't.




















Chocolate is a 9 year old male German Shepherd. He came to the shelter because his previous owners no longer had time to care for him. Chocolate is very timid and nervous. He has calm and has no interest in playing. Chocolate is a reserved boy and can be shy. Chocolate has no apparent training needs. He would do ok in a quiet home. A home with a yard is not required for this laid back boy but he would enjoy a walk or two. Chocolate would likely do well with respectful children over the age of 6 years. He has lived with young children, but may not do well with children he is not familiar with as he is timid. Potential adopters who are breed familiar are preferred. If you are interested in this calm boy, come visit Chocolate today!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

the poor guy, hope he get a home soon


----------

